# Puppy first heat ended, nipples and mammory glands



## Generaldog (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi guys my puppy is 11 months old now and she started her first heat on August 29th and it ended around September the 17th, my question now is I noticed all her nipples seem to be blue, not the nipple itself but the area around it, can anybody advice me? 

I'll upload a picture, I'm really freaking out about it, it's kind of scaring me,


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I think getting a vets opinion would really be the best course of action. I don't know a lot about intact females but that doesn't look normal to me.


----------



## Generaldog (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your reply, I took her to the vet and he suspects a false pregnancy, he gave her a hormone injection, so she should be ok  thanks friend


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

roxie had one of those, expect her to have slightly enlarged mammary glands for the rest of her life. adds character


----------



## hrace12 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi please can you tell me did this ever go away??? my dog is going through something that looks the exact same as this it’s been a month now and two courses of treatment for phantom pregnancy and steroids please please did this ever go away


----------



## Generaldog (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi @hrace12, yes it went away. I did take her to the vets to get her looked over but its been 6 years since that happened and she's still going good.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I am going to close this thread since it's six years old, but thanks for coming back to update @Generaldog! Feel free to post a new thread if you have any more questions, @hrace12.


----------

